
Sketch.app introduces new license model - marban
https://blog.sketchapp.com/versioning-licensing-and-sketch-4-0-8ad98783e9ba#.le9naatdn
======
cprecioso
Changing from $99 every two years to $99 every year is not a change _for the
users_. Also, Sketch has never had much regard for backwards compatibility, so
this is a de-facto subscription product if you work with more people.

------
marban
Basically going the Adobe way — for a large group of users that actually
switched to Sketch for this very reason...

The stick-to-your-old-version if you want to avoid that fee is, imho, a
terrible argument for not calling it a subscription.

